# stupid question but I have to ask RE: pre-batch oils



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to ask but I really need to know if I'm doing this right :blush . I'm totally math incompetent but I want to pre-batch my oils due to lack of soaping time this summer. 

Do I take my single batch recipe and just multiply the oil weight in that recipe by how many batches I want to do? Then just weigh out the multiplied amount and pour in a big bucket for the pre-batch? Then when I'm ready to soap measure out the original single batch total oil weight?

I know you're laughing at me right now....Ugh, I wish this was easy for me.

Thanks!


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, just take your calc and multiply your recipe out by say 10. So if your single batch is 2000 grams of oils, multiply it by 10, which would make it 20,000 grams of oils (divided between your recipe) and put it in a bucket. Then, when you are ready to soap, just ladel/scoop out 2000 grams of your recipe and soap as usual. SO much easier. Make sense?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's so commonly done Judy that you can order you oils already mixed from Columbus foods! With premixed lye, the days you have time to actually soap, with enough molds, you can get through it so much faster. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies that makes perfect sense and I'm so glad it's that easy! Now i'll be able to soap in the little bits of time I have this summer. 

Vicki - I didn't know Columbus would pre mix for you, that's so cool I'll ask about it the next time I order.

Thanks again!


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Great question! and great answers! Thanks so much for this information....I downloaded Kelly Bloom's info sheet on master batching, but she recommended making the lye at 40% strength, and then diluting as needed...the math was all too confusing to me....so I am glad to know I can make the lye at full strength....

Please let me introduce myself: My name is Joy and I live in La Jolla, CA. I am a modern city girl who has fallen in love with the old-fashioned way of making soap! I am a newbie here, and started making CP soap in January. I tried HP last month and I really really love that process, and the fact that the curing time is much less! My favorite soap is goat's milk soap and that is how I stumbled upon this forum. I have learned so much from all of you! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome Joy! Tons of good info here! Do you have goats?

Vickie, do you premix your lye solution with GM or with water and end up using a part GM/part water solution? I have tried premixing the GM with not much luck, too much fat for the lye.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I make a 50% lye to water solution, I use bleach jugs that have a valve on top that makes it not splash. I then put room temp goatmilk in after emmulsion, before trace. You also get no coloring from the lye reacting with the butterfat in your milk and burning it. When I get into my soap room extension I am getting a lye container, it will hold 50 pounds of lye and 50 pounds of water premix. Looking at one in use when we went to Mississippi over memorial day, my husband (old sheet metal mechanic) he will be making it.

Welcome Joy! Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok ,I did a search on this on this forum and did not see any other discussions. 

What is pre-batching oils? 

It sounds like the oils are multiplied, measured and melted together (brought to a certain temp?) and kept in a container (Bucket?) for later use. When needed the correct amount is dipped out (and warmed up?) and soaped as usual.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly Peggy, or it is as simple as premaking all your buckets to soap for the day or week. Commercially you keep a heating strip around the plastic barrel so everything stays room temp. I don't heat up my butters or oils to soap, I soap room temp. During the winter when the soap room is cold I do soap warmer or I will get failed batches. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

buckets (S) .....Why did I not think of that? I can get buckets from lowes. I was trying to think of a container big enough. What type of large pan do you use to melt the oils? my batches have been 187 oz for some time.

You guys give REAL information I can use. Not like the other sources I read. Experts-NOT "I have only been soaping for two weeks, but I will tell you....."

The sincerest and most heart felt THANK YOU.

PS


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was considering master batching my oils but instead I simplified my recipe. LOL I prefer melting my hard oils in the mircrowave though and have to do two containers for one batch 'cause it won't all fit at once. For now I have enough melting bowls for the max. no. of batches I would do at one time. But eventually, I'll need to figure something else out. I wonder if you could master batch your solid oils......melt them all down and let them resolidify together. Do you think they would be evenly distributed?

Peggy....how do you handle 187 oz at one time? My batches are only 120 and I don't think I could go much bigger. I have never had much strength in my arms. When dh works with me we can do bigger batches but I just can't manage it.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy,
We are officially empty nesters. One son still lives with us but has graduated. This is somthing that Anthony and I do together we are a "soap making couple". We have worked for 25 years building a family. For the last year, we have been making soap together. He made the slab mold out of a cutting board we found on the side of the road. Seriously. When he put the sides on the mold, it turned out to be 187 oz. The mold will make 42 bars and they are similar to the dimensions of the bars you sent to me. 

We are going to try to do this today. When you make the master batch do the liquid and solid oils stay mixed together or do they separate out. Maybe I need to find an old electric blanket and steal the cord from it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot PJ's vacationing, her husband pours batches 8 times heavier than mine! Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I pre-batched my oils the other evening. Talk about easy! I love that it only took me a few minutes to put 10 batches together dance:

The way I was doing it was using 10 containers and measuring out all the oils one by one (I use 8 oils in my recipe). Took me f-o-r-e-v-e-r! Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------

